# Guadalupe Bass Blast



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Autumn is usually amazing on our Hill Country rivers. As the temperature cools down . . . . the fishing picks up.

If today is any indication of what is to come, we are in for a fishing frenzy.

The Guadalupe bass were attacking poppers, dry flies, and streamers with abandon. Several largemouth bass also got in on the action.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## jlemaux (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice photos! San Marcos River? 
John


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

loving it. My 3 weight is anxious to go!!!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

jlemaux said:


> Nice photos! San Marcos River?
> John


Yes, the San Marcos river near Staples.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

great posts lately Mike. Thanks for sharing


----------

